# 64 Year Old Woman Dies from Dental Procedures



## SeaBreeze (Feb 21, 2015)

She died after having 20 teeth pulled and some implants installed. :saywhat:  http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2015/...938.html?cps=gravity_2425_2368108009598494310


"HARTFORD, Conn. (AP) — A dentist has been charged in the death of a patient who became unresponsive while having 20 teeth pulled and several implants installed.

Rashmi Patel turned himself in Tuesday at the Enfield Police Department and was charged with a misdemeanor count of criminally negligent homicide and a felony count of tampering with evidence, police said. Patel has offices in Enfield and Torrington.

The charges came a year after Patel's patient Judith Gan died at a hospital on Feb. 17, 2014. State dental regulators concluded that Patel failed to adequately respond when Gan's oxygen levels dropped dangerously low as she was consciously sedated in the middle of the tooth extraction and implant procedures in his Enfield office that day."


----------



## oakapple (Feb 21, 2015)

I knew going to the dentist was bad for me! This sounds odd though, I mean why so many teeth pulled?


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 21, 2015)

oakapple said:


> I knew going to the dentist was bad for me! This sounds odd though, I mean why so many teeth pulled?


I had 7 extracted during sedation surgery. The oral dentist would not sedate me until I got cleared by my cardiac doctor due to being hospitalised 2 years eearlier with chest pains.


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 21, 2015)

I had 11 teeth extracted on the bottom at one sitting...   Then I had 8 extracted on the top at a later date.   I refused to be sedated.. but elected to just have the novocaine numbing..  I never understood the reason to be put out for teeth extraction.


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 21, 2015)

20 teeth at the same time?  I didn't see any mention of how she was sedated.  Nitrous oxide?  I used to always get that for any procedure at the dentist, but in the UK they won't use it.  Too dangerous they say.  Regulations require an anesthesiologist and the dentist when using it and they wont' do that unless it's serious stuff.


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 21, 2015)

I had 28 teeth pulled at one sitting.  Sodium Pentothal.  When I woke up I was crying like a baby, the sweet nurse said, "Oh honey it's ok, it's all over now."  I found out later most come out either laughing or crying if they get a healthy dose.  I felt pretty good a couple hours later.


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 21, 2015)

I had no idea that any dentist would pull that many teeth at the same time.


----------



## rkunsaw (Feb 21, 2015)

The one I just had done is the only tooth I've ever had pulled. I'm also surprised they would pull so many at once.


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 21, 2015)

They told me it was common to do it all at once.  I'm glad they did, it was one major deal instead of several.  They did the casts for dentures BEFORE the surgery and put them in at once after the surgery.  In other words I had new teeth when I awoke.  That was many years ago.


----------



## Kitties (Feb 21, 2015)

When I had to have a molar extracted last year (it couldn't be saved), they wanted to put me under for that one tooth! I said no way. There was a lot of noise and hammering etc but I need to know what is going on if at all possible. I declined the implant. They kind of scare me. Miss my tooth. 

Sorry about this poor soul.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 21, 2015)

Wow Jim, 28 at once?  I'm really glad things went well for you.  I've only had a few teeth pulled so far (knock on wood), but one at a time, including my wisdom teeth.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 21, 2015)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 22, 2015)

I elected the sedation surgery due to the fact that the 7 that needed to be extracted where the bottom rear molars. I could not see me having to have my mouth open that wide for that length of time..


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 22, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> They told me it was common to do it all at once.  I'm glad they did, it was one major deal instead of several.  They did the casts for dentures BEFORE the surgery and put them in at once after the surgery.  In other words I had new teeth when I awoke.  That was many years ago.



They do that for a reason.  They slap the immediate denture on over the gums and it acts as sort of a tourniquet..  helps to stop bleeding and swelling.  I've had it that way for my bottom teeth 7 years ago.. and then for my top just last November...  They let you heal up for a few months and then make impressions for your permanent plates.    I had a bad time with the bottoms.. I was in  bad pain for a week..  The tops for some reason were not as bad..  BUT... I have to say that I am very relieved my days of having teeth extracted are OVER!!


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 22, 2015)

Ken N Tx said:


> I elected the sedation surgery due to the fact that the 7 that needed to be extracted where the bottom rear molars. I could not see me having to have my mouth open that wide for that length of time..



Yeah those were the worst...  I had 11 taken at one time on the bottom... and that included the back wisdom teeth and molars...  It was intense to say the least, but my fear of being "put under" was worse than being awake.


----------



## oakapple (Feb 22, 2015)

That explains why so many teeth were pulled in one go! I have only ever had one tooth taken out and that was 20 years ago.


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 22, 2015)

And not only for the medical reason... but for the aesthetic reason..  You never have to be seen without your choppers... in addition to being able to eat and chew, albeit related to soup for a few weeks.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 22, 2015)

I've always had bad teeth, even though we weren't allowed to drink soda and eat sweets all the time as kids.  I have a lot of fillings in my mouth, along with crowns, root canals I've had, and one small bridge.  Now I'm having some gum issues, and probably doing more flossing, proxa brushing and brushing than I've ever done in my life.  I sometimes use peroxide for a rinse in place of Listerine.  I tried more natural mouth washes, but they don't seem to do anything in the way of gum health, trying to keep the teeth I have.


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 22, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> I've always had bad teeth, even though we weren't allowed to drink soda and eat sweets all the time as kids.  I have a lot of fillings in my mouth, along with crowns, root canals I've had, and one small bridge.  Now I'm having some gum issues, and probably doing more flossing, proxa brushing and brushing than I've ever done in my life.  I sometimes use peroxide for a rinse in place of Listerine.  I tried more natural mouth washes, but they don't seem to do anything in the way of gum health, trying to keep the teeth I have.



I never had great teeth either..  lots of cavities and fillings... so many root canals... even though I brushed twice a day my whole life and always went to the dentist.   But the end of my natural teeth came because of bone loss..  even though I do NOT have osteoporosis, by jaw bones receeded and my teeth became loose..  SO.....  now I have full dentures and I'm happy as can be because now the only way I can lose my teeth is to misplace them..  lol!!   OR drop them.. one of the two..


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 22, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> I never had great teeth either..  lots of cavities and fillings... so many root canals... even though I brushed twice a day my whole life and always went to the dentist.   But the end of my natural teeth came because of bone loss..  even though I do NOT have osteoporosis, by jaw bones receeded and my teeth became loose..  SO.....  now I have full dentures and I'm happy as can be because now the only way I can lose my teeth is to misplace them..  lol!!   OR drop them.. one of the two..



In my case when I was young my folks had little money for dentists, as time went by the needed work was done but as an adult when told what all needed to be done and what it would cost me, I opted to go with full dentures.  I've never regretted it one minute.  Nice teeth and I can eat anything I want.


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 22, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> In my case when I was young my folks had little money for dentists, as time went by the needed work was done but as an adult when told what all needed to be done and what it would cost me, I opted to go with full dentures.  I've never regretted it one minute.  Nice teeth and I can eat anything I want.



I like that I can eat ice cream.... chew ice.. and swish ice-cold water in my mouth and my teeth don't hurt!


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 22, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> I like that I can eat ice cream.... chew ice.. and swish ice-cold water in my mouth and my teeth don't hurt!



I can bit the head off a rattlesnake, chew rocks, make mincemeat of cow flesh, and bite Mike Tyson's ear off!


----------



## oakapple (Feb 23, 2015)

That's a ringing endorsement for having dentures AZ !


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 23, 2015)

AND... in addition... No more brushing your teeth...  Just put 'em in a cup on the vanity...


----------



## mporta (Feb 23, 2015)

a MISDEMEANOR for causing a death but it was the felony charge on the dentist for concealing evidence that caught my eye!  Just what did he conceal?


----------

